# Salivary Cortisol Test



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

*I did a salivary cortisol test no idea what it was for and why my doctor had me do it. Here are the test results I did all 4 different nights at 11pm. On the results it doesn't show the standard range. Anyone know if this is good or not?*

CORTISOL, SALIVA SAMPLE 1

0.04 mcg/dL

CORTISOL, SALIVA SAMPLE 2

0.04 mcg/dL

CORTISOL, SALIVA SAMPLE 3

<0.03 mcg/dL

CORTISOL, SALIVA SAMPLE 4

<0.03 mcg/dL


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> *I did all 4 different nights at 11pm. *


I've never heard of a 4 night 11 pm test.

Usually a 4 point cortisol test will test at waking, noon, 5ish and prior to bed.


----------

